# Humidor reading 59-60% post seasoning - any advice?



## cigarguyfromnj88 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi all, nice to join this great website and community of cigar people!

A few weeks back i ordered the Mantello 100 count glass top humidor- and along with it,

4 of the 84% Boveda 60 gram packs to season it with.


PS. did the seal test and this humidor has a very nice tight seal.

Anywho - 14 days of seasoning and removed the Boveda packs and threw in about 50 cigars with the 69% 320 gram Boveda pack.


And now 2 days later - the calibrated digital hygrometer reads 59% (climbed from 55% from day 1) and the analog hgyrometer 
as well reads 59-60%


Not sure what to do now, its like 7 degrees here in NJ but not sure if thats part of the issue?


Do I need to maybe re-season the humidor? Or just wait it out incase my semi- dry newly added cigars are sucking in all the moisture and havent finished yet- and maybe the air humidity in the humidor will eventually rise to that 69-70% zone if i waited out a few more days?

Or maybe do I need to purchase the 75% 320g incase the current 69% one cant handle all the cigars ? Kinda dont want to do that or ill have to toss my 23$ 69% pack thats inside already


thanks for your help guys, i appreciate it

Side Note : My caliber digital hygrometer was calibrated successfully before the seasoning process began about 2 weeks ago - And I will be doing the salt test on it right now just to make sure it is still calibrated. However, im confident it is because somehow the analog hygrometer is matching the digital';s reading perfectly and in synchronicity since day 1 of seasoning so im pretty confident both are accurate


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

1st off welcome to Puff. Perhaps go into Intro section and let everyone know a bit more about yourself and your cigar experience (if any)

In terms of your humi, few questions:
What was RH reading once seasoning was done?
Assuming it was at 84, did you take Boveda out when it reached correct RH, or did you leave packs in for longer?

Now, seeing how you did salt test for your hygrometer calibration, I would re-test it again using Boveda 75 pack. Salt test has been shown many times to be pain to do properly and more often than not it will be off by quite a bit. You just need to take 60g Boveda 75 pack, throw it in the ziplock bag with your hygro and leave for 24 hours. Hygro should read same RH as Boveda. I would start there before doing anything else, as incorrect hygro will lead you to incorrect results and incorrect further steps (if any needed)

Finally, I am thinking your digital hygro is off because it matches your analog one. Analog again has been shown to be utter crap most of the time, and will be way off.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Sorry for being a bit blunt with this answer, not what you want to hear im sure.
Dump the humidor, buy a good Tupaware type box with a seal, pop in your Bovedas and Cigars and you will have no more problems, use your humidor for a day/dry box.

If you insist on using a humidor your going to have to spend a good few hundred dollars to get one good enough to maintain humidity and for that kind of money you can get a very good Wineadore.


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Sorry for being a bit blunt with this answer, not what you want to hear im sure.
> Dump the humidor, buy a good Tupaware type box with a seal, pop in your Bovedas and Cigars and you will have no more problems, use your humidor for a day/dry box.
> 
> If you insist on using a humidor your going to have to spend a good few hundred dollars to get one good enough to maintain humidity and for that kind of money you can get a very good Wineadore.


You are correct about what you say about using plastic container with good seals. But I understand it is tought to let go of a nice wooden Humidor you paid good money for.

Pleatic is the way to go, not pretty, but very functional.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome..again we have an intro section you may wanna hit up..

Your said you seasoned it for 14 days but didn't mention what the rh was.. Winter will suck the rh outta your humidor in a heart beat. 
My guess is that it wasn't completely seasoned. Ditch the 84s and add a bowl of dw with a sponge in it and let it sit till it gets into the 80s. Then let it sit a couple more days. Take out the bowl and add the 69s or whatever you're using. Let it sit till it gets around your number. Could take a few more days. Then add your sticks, that you've been keeping in some Tupperware with the 69s.. 

Anyone that uses wood boxes struggles in the winter.. Trust me, I'm one of em.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

